# Changing Dimension Of Battens



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi there,
Very new to woodworking.
I have a few battens, 3 cm x 3 cm. I want to change these to 1.2 cm x 1.2 cm size.

I have a Triton 2000 Workcentre and a Triton235mm TA235CSL circular saw with a 40 TCT blade.

I'd like to know, can I use the saw to change the battens to the required size. Or should I use a router bit, if so which bit and how? I also have a Triton router table and a Dewalt router.
Cheers,
Peter.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Peter,

If you're talking making a piece of wood that's 3 cm x 3cm x long into 1.2cm x 1,2 cm x long, the best way to do it is by ripping it on a table saw.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

BigJimAK said:


> Peter,
> 
> If you're talking making a piece of wood that's 3 cm x 3cm x long into 1.2cm x 1,2 cm x long, the best way to do it is by ripping it on a table saw.


Hi Jim,
The battens are about 5 ft long I'd like to cut, route them down to 1.2 cm x 1.2 cm and about 5 foot long.
Cheers mate,
Peter.


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

What Jim said is the best solution.
From the little that I know about the Triton Workstation I would mount your circular saw in that and use to rip the battens in half and the bring them down the the correct size with the router.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok thanks Titus.


----------

